# Smoked Steelhead Lox



## mdboatbum (Jul 31, 2014)

Following BBALLY's method again. Added a little ginger to the dry cure. That with the dill and citrus zest have it a light, fresh briney flavor and aroma. I almost hate to smoke it. Almost. 

Here it is fresh out of the cure












image.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Jul 31, 2014






And here it is after soaking and rinsing, drying and forming the pellicle. 












image.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Jul 31, 2014






Stay tuned, smoke happens tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 31, 2014)

Looking good MD!


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 31, 2014)

That second pic is beautiful.


----------



## mdboatbum (Jul 31, 2014)

image.jpg



__ mdboatbum
__ Jul 31, 2014





Getting a nice shiny pellicle.


----------



## mdboatbum (Jul 31, 2014)

The color is actually closer to the 1st and 3rd pic. The lights weird in my kitchen.


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 1, 2014)

Delicious!!!!!!!! Cheers!!!!! - Leah


----------



## driedstick (Aug 1, 2014)

Lookin good - Only two pieces??? 

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## tropics (Aug 1, 2014)

Thank You MDBoatbum  That info is what I needed, to try some cold smoke on fish..

If I wasn't fishing tomorrow, I would be driving around DC looking for smoke


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 1, 2014)

tropics said:


> Thank You MDBoatbum  That info is what I needed, to try some cold smoke on fish..
> If I wasn't fishing tomorrow, I would be driving around DC looking for smoke:drool:


Look up bballys post entitled "lox,  a picture guide" and follow it verbatim. It's the best guide to smoking lox I've seen. Only thing I do differently is add a tsp of ginger to the rub and give it 2 days wrapped in the fridge after pellicle formation. I also dry it for a couple hours in front of a fan instead of his 36 hours in the reefer.


----------



## disco (Aug 1, 2014)

Great looking treatment of a wonderful fish! I want some.

Disco


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 1, 2014)

Disco said:


> Great looking treatment of a wonderful fish! I want some.
> 
> Disco



Gimme an address and I'll  post some [emoji]128516[/emoji]


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 2, 2014)

Well the pot didn't arrive yesterday. If it doesn't show today I think I might freeze the fish until it gets here. Anyone know if that will cause any issues?


----------



## cmayna (Aug 2, 2014)

Nice looking fish.  Did you catch it?   And what is the pot for?


----------



## disco (Aug 2, 2014)

Mdboatbum said:


> Gimme an address and I'll post some [emoji]128516[/emoji]


Har, it would never get past Canada Customs! They love Lox.


----------



## mdboatbum (Aug 2, 2014)

Yeah, I caught it in the seafood section at Costco[emoji]128516[/emoji][emoji]128516[/emoji]
The pot is the tamale pot to complete my mini WSM. I suppose I could just cold smoke it in a verbs board box, but I think I'll just wait til the smokers done.


----------

